# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Learning Russian

## barbara****

Hello! I want to learn russian. Iam from Croatia, I speak english and german. I am interested in russian culture. Looking for penpals.

----------


## Zaya

Welcome to the forum!  :: 
I hope you need not only penpals and will communicate here with us too. By the way, how long have you been learning German?  ::

----------


## barbara****

Hi! Of course, I would be glad to communicate with people on the forum.I have learned German for nine years at school. Are You interested in German  language? Were are you from? I would really like to learn Russian.

----------


## Zaya

> Hi! Of course, I would be glad to communicate with people on the forum.

 Great! I don't remember seeing here anyone from Croatia.  ::  BTW many newcomers start from this topic.   

> I have learned German for nine years at school. Are You interested in German language?

 I have learned it only for several years and now I am trying not to forget in completely. )) And our German Lounge is not particularly lively. )  

> Were are you from? I would really like to learn Russian.

 I am from Ukraine.  :: 
Then I think you'll find here useful information. )

----------


## barbara****

Hi!
I don`t know much about differences between Ukrainian and Russian languages, but I would be happy to learn something about you culture and language. Is Ukrainian language very similar to Russian as they are Croatian, Serbian and Slovenian to each other? In Croatia exist Ukrainian community. I think they ancestors came in the 17th century, I am not sure. They are called Rusini.  They thought me at school that Croatian ancestors came from the territory of todays Ukraine, but I have to admit I don`t know much, history was not my favourite subject.

----------


## Zaya

> Is Ukrainian language very similar to Russian as they are Croatian, Serbian and Slovenian to each other?

 I am not a Slavicist and don't know how much Croatian, Serbian and Slovenian similar to each other, so I cannot say.  ::  But Ukrainian and Russian are similar, that's right. (:

----------


## barbara****

To Zaya
Do you want to communicate in German language?

----------


## Zaya

> Do you want to communicate in German language?

 I think it is better if we continue writing here in English. )  

> And our German Lounge is not particularly lively. )

 I know that there are some Germans on this forum, but it is possible that they have not been here for a long time. (

----------


## barbara****

O. K.

----------

